# New XML Cygolite.



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks like Cygolite has jumped on the XML wagon with their new Turbo 740 Xtra. Cygolite claims 740 lumens from this package and comes with the Xtra capasity battery used in the Triden X Xtra.Wouldn't be surprised if the lumens are even a touch higher as interesting enough it comes in at ten lumens behind the more expensive Triden X XPG. If this new offering is built with the same quality their Triden X and Centauri is, this will be one of the better bargains available at just $159.


----------



## arc (Sep 9, 2004)

I see these lights for sale at quite a few sites, no stock and very little info. Looks like it may use the same helmet mount as the expillion. I'm hoping the tint and beam are good. If it really does put out 740 lumens it'll do well enough at its price point for the brick and mortar shops to compete with the magicshine. 

Same battery as TridenX is perfect. I've been looking for a cheap light to mount on my fork brace. If it gets knocked into the path of the crown or vibration kills it, oh well now I have a spare battery. The foliage is overgrowing some of the trails around here. Its not much of a problem in the daytime, but its blocking the bar and helmet lights enough to make night riding difficult. I'm hoping to mount the light low enough to shine underneath a lot of it.


----------



## indebt (Nov 8, 2009)

I just got off the phone with MEC here in North Vancouver,and yes your right on the availability. Their shipment was delayed and are expecting the light in a week or so. Looks to be a good $160 light though.


----------



## AZRickD (Sep 1, 2011)

Bike Bling has it at...

List = $200
"Our price" = $160.


----------



## live2play (Jul 7, 2011)

Funny, nothing on the cygolite website yet.


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

I own a Turbo 740 Xtra. Rode with it last night. The light is tiny, light and the Xtra battery is small for the long burn time. No comparison to other lights, but this little thing is bright and has a large hotspot with a very wide flood.
No helmet mount included. Still a bargain if you are planning to use it on the bars, although this is light enough to make a really comfortable helmet light if the mount becomes available. *** Looks to use the Expillion mounting system, so that helmet mount may be useable.


----------



## skidad (May 23, 2005)

live2play said:


> Funny, nothing on the cygolite website yet.


It's up now Turbo 740 Xtra


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

Can anybody confirm if this uses the Expilion helmet mount?

EDIT: nevermind, picked up a TurboJet series mount at a local shop.

According to Cygolite website, they now have a universal mount for all newer lights.Two part numbers, depending on which battery system:
Cygolite: Spare Parts


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice! Thanks for the update.
I ordered another 740 Xtra from bicycleoutfittersindy.com for $135 (used Cyber-Monday code CHRISTMAS11). Will order the helmet mount now.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

los36 said:


> Nice! Thanks for the update.
> I ordered another 740 Xtra from bicycleoutfittersindy.com for $135 (used Cyber-Monday code CHRISTMAS11). Will order the helmet mount now.


I've always admired the design of the Cygo lights although I've never seen one in actual use.
Nice to see another company compete with the current array of manufactures. I'd like to see some user beam photo's of the 740. I'm just curious how well it puts out.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone have any picturess of the beam pattern of the CygoLite Turbo 740? I know their site has some but just wanted to see how acurate their pictures are. Many thanks


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

I'll try to take one tonight. It won't be on the trail and I won't have anything other lights to compare it to. But, I'm doing a ride tomorrow night (assuming the weather man is right) and I'll bring my camera. I'll try to update by Wednesday night.


----------



## dobovedo (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't have pictures, but I'd say the website shots give a fairly accurate depiction. About the only difference I would note is that the hotspot on mine is a bit crisper/sharper at the edges... less fade/blending into the surrounding flood.


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

dobovedo said:


> I don't have pictures, but I'd say the website shots give a fairly accurate depiction. About the only difference I would note is that the hotspot on mine is a bit crisper/sharper at the edges... less fade/blending into the surrounding flood.


I agree with this.


----------



## Burnt-Orange (Dec 10, 2008)

I have a cygo 750 triden and the helmet mount works with the turbo 740
both great lights 

Sj


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

I have a Cygolite TridenX 600 that I wear on my helmet as the only light in front (with a small red blinky on the back of my saddle) for trail and pavement rides. Just bought one for my girlfriend because it is more than enough illumination, the battery lasts quite a long time and the price is awesome.


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry guys, rainout last night. I did take a shot of it in my backyard. I'll post it up. The beam really is just like the one in the Cygolite picture.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey Los36, can you post up some shots of the Turbo 740? I'm strongly considering this light and wanted to see how it would look on the trail. Many thanks


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

djembe975 said:


> Hey Los36, can you post up some shots of the Turbo 740? I'm strongly considering this light and wanted to see how it would look on the trail. Many thanks


Man, I'm sorry! I totally forgot about this over the holidays. I've got two now: bar and helmet. I can say that they throw plenty of light, but I wish one of them had a wider beam. Otherwise, I've ridden with them 4 times and they're problem free.
I'll try to post pics tonight. I don't have a real camera for my ride tonight, so I'll take them afterward in the school playground behind my house.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Do you think the beam is a bit too narrow? I was looking at one of these or the new Gemini Xera.


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

djembe975 said:


> Do you think the beam is a bit too narrow? I was looking at one of these or the new Gemini Xera.


After riding with them a few times, yes. I'd like a slightly wider beam or a spot / flood option. The beam is good enough and I don't plan on buying new lights for a couple of years at least. We'll see how everything holds up. Cygolite seems to be helpful and stand behind their products (called and talked to them about the helmet mount).


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Have you seen the Gemini Xera's beam pattern and do you think it compares?


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

djembe975 said:


> Have you seen the Gemini Xera's beam pattern and do you think it compares?


I have not seen a Gemini.


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

Light Test & Beam Shots | Gemini Lights Based on their beam shots would you say the 740 is similar?


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

djembe975 said:


> Light Test & Beam Shots | Gemini Lights Based on their beam shots would you say the 740 is similar?


Turbo 740 Xtra You decide.
To me, the image on the Gemini site that looks most similar, is the Xera with reflector. Those look like nice lights.


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

Here you go. Sorry for the blur. I didn't have a very sturdy base for the 2 second exposure ...


----------



## djembe975 (Apr 12, 2008)

That is one bright hot spot and a huge spill, unless that light was coming from another light source.


----------



## haager (Oct 9, 2009)

Wondering the same thing...Is everything we see lit up from just the single light?


----------



## los36 (Aug 21, 2007)

Yes, just the 740. No flash. There are some dim lights on the school building but they're about 50 yards away. With the 740 off, the ground would have been nearly black with the same exposure.


----------



## Baldy88 (Aug 27, 2006)

Just got a Turbo 740 xtra last night. Holy COW is that thing bright and have a long throw on it with a huge spill. I went with the xtra considering the run time on high, but I think I could run it on low on just about any single track and be just fine. That's 9.5 hours of run time on low. I sold my HID and started to wonder if I should have kept it, but when I fired up the new light I knew that there was no need for the old HID. It's gotta be half the weight and a way smaller package even with the xtra battery pack. Pretty impressive light with minimal bells and whistles for a good price. 

We shall see how it holds up over the long haul.


----------



## Mowerman (Jan 1, 2005)

I am very interested in this light. I had a niterider HID and the battery got old. Instead of paying $140 for a new battery, I figure I'd put that money toward new technology. This light is on my short list. I haven't seen the Turbo 740 Xtra for less than $170 anywhere though. I'm curious, are the previously posted prices for the 740, or the 740 Xtra???


----------



## chrzis (Dec 14, 2012)

I've just invested $99 in one of these lights in Australia. Yes - $99!!! I was looking for a spare battery for my Triden X 750. They cost around $80 + postage, then I found this light. What a bargain.

Well, the TurboJet 740 is nowhere near as good as the Triden X 750 unfortunately. It does have a large bright spot with a wonderful throw, but the beam spread is non-existent. If money wasn't an issue, I'd invest in a 2nd Triden.

However, running these 2 lights together works well. I can see the trails really well.

Note that the batteries aren't quite interchangeable!!! That is, the battery part is the same, but the connection length (plug length) are slightly different. If I want to swap batteries, the Triden will only take the TurboJet battery IF I use the extension cable. The TurboJet will take both batteries no worries. 

Final note. If you are looking to invest in 1 light for the trail, DO NOT get the TurboJet 740. It's not suitable. Great for riding on the road! Not the trail.

The Triden X costs more, but is just as bright & has a MUCH larger beam spread. I can ride all trails with the Triden only. Now, having 2 lights, it's much better.


P.S. If money isn't an issue, research K-lite. They make the best lights I've ever seen. Out of my price range though. Privately made by an electronics guru - quality unsurpassed.


----------

